# The idea about egyptian girls !



## AmalReda (Nov 10, 2009)

I think everybody will say, traditonal , strick, religions , not like foreigners......etc 
i just would like to explan something we are classes in egypt i mean the egyptian thinksdepend on the Social level !! normally there is a clash between highSocial level people and low Social level . cos the "gap" very large. completly differnt life in the ame country . so the girls fom the hogh class very open and the low class very traditional and strick  plus the percentage of the low class much more 

Amal Reda


----------

